
Giving.github.com - Garbage
http://giving.github.com/
======
macrael
Seems a bit dangerous to be using the automatic third level domain of github
in this way. This is not the first time I've thought a project was endorsed by
github when it was not.

~~~
janaboruta
You can tell just by looking at the website. No designer at Github would have
approved this.

~~~
endersshadow
By including ".github.com" in the name, the project is, to me, trying to
parade itself as being part of github or affiliated in some way. They're using
github's name as an appeal to authority. It's a neat project, but needs a
better name.

~~~
namidark
You must be confused by _every_ blog on Github then.

~~~
endersshadow
Yeah, not particularly. Most of the ones I've seen (again, casual Github user)
are not trying to use .github.com in the name of their site (regardless of
address). Here, the project is named, "giving.github.com," implying Github
affiliation. <http://square.github.com/cubism> is clearly branded as Square,
not square.github.com. There's a big difference.

------
willvarfar
(author)

Thank you all for looking; I hope you come back occasionally, take a look at
the open issues and such!

I was really surprised by the whole complaints about name thing, and I've made
changes as explained here:
[http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/23092615385/givin...](http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/23092615385/giving-
code)

------
eblume
Issues of the domain name aside, I think the entire project is a bit 'fuzzy'
in that the kinds of problems that will be posted here aren't easily lent to
this sort of 'spare time' coding.

Working on someone else's project is something that eats a LOT of time. Even
small projects inevitably end up taking weeks, months, or years.

If you're getting paid or if it's a personal passion then it tends to get done
very quickly. Anything else tends to be regulated to release-date-pushing
hell.

------
mfonda
I love the idea, but why restrict it to only contributions of MIT or Aferro
GPL licensed code? This prevents potential contributions, which goes against
the ultimate goal of helping charities, scientists, and engineers.

~~~
willvarfar
You get the suggested two licenses at opposite ends of the spectrum. And if
you go name something in-between, I'm sure nobody will blink.

So what is being stopped?

------
prsimp
Original Discussion from it's first appearance on HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3906143>

Also, blog post from presumably the author about how the idea hadn't really
taken off:
[http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/21266287229/givin...](http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/21266287229/giving-
up-on-giving-github-com)

and discussion of said post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3852413>

~~~
willvarfar
and then this happened:
[http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/22130068036/givin...](http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/22130068036/giving-
github-com) :)

------
jwallaceparker
I'm all for the idea of giving away programming time to charity.

I build one website for a charity each year.

But instead of using a market place like this to find a charity, I find it's a
bit more rewarding to network through family and friends to find a charity you
can help that you have a more personal connection to.

------
eupharis
If a tenth of the cool projects on github were endorsed by Github, github
would be a failure.

Or at least it would be a mere shadow of its insane awesomeness.

------
namidark
Awesome idea but I'm interested in the execution, have you or anyone done any
of these projects before and can speak on how it works with these charities?

------
mmonihan
@kneath would have never let that page design fly.

